# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > پردازش تصویر (Image Processing) >  قطعه بندی تصویر

## helena_lovely99

سلام به همگی.من می خوام در مورد روشهای مختلف قطعه بندی بیشتر بدونم اگه امکان داره برام توضیح بدین می خوام تو پایان نامه ام ازشون استفاده کنم .با تشکر

----------


## مصطفی ساتکی

خیلی گسترده هستش در ابتدا بایستی فیلد یا پروژه شما در پردازش تصویر مشخص باشه تا روش های مختلف segmentation را به شما پیشنهاد داد
در اکثر پروژه پردازش تصویر فاز segmentation جز فازهای اولیه محسوب می گردد در واقع بعد از preprocessing یعنی در این فاز تصاویر خام ورودی به تصاویر تبدیل می شوند که بتوان از آنها feature ها مورد نظر را استخراج نمود

موفق باشید

----------


## helena_lovely99

موضوع پروژه ام در مورد بینایی ماشین و پردازش تصویره.
الان دارم رو قسمت قطعه بندی تو پردازش تصویر کار میکنم. می خوام بدونم یه تصویر رو چجوری و با چه روشهایی می شه قطعه بندی کرد. روشهایی رو میخوام که بیشتر برای بینایی ماشین استفاده می شه.

----------


## مصطفی ساتکی

شما عنوان پروژتونو ذکر کنید
 بینهایت پروژه پردازش تصویر می تونیم تعریف کنیم

----------

